# 69 euro car service in Ballincollig, Cork



## Rebelette (1 Feb 2007)

Anyone tried out the new place in Ballincollig (beside the Shell petrol station) offering a service for 69 euro?


----------



## RonanC (1 Feb 2007)

i'd like to know what you get for €69... that price alone wouldnt even cover parts for a general service alone, never mind labour on top of that


----------



## Satanta (1 Feb 2007)

Wonder if this is an inspection (tells you what should/needs to be done) rather than a full service?


----------



## elcato (1 Feb 2007)

I'd say its based on the (irish airline industry) model of business. Has its the usual * somewhere at the bottom ?

* Service may not include new oil or parts


----------



## Rebelette (1 Feb 2007)

As far as I know it includes an oil and filter change (oil included), brake pads etcc. Will try and get more info


----------



## tosullivan (1 Feb 2007)

who's doing the work? Johnny Regan?


----------



## endao (1 Feb 2007)

i paid 120 euro for a set of sparkplugs 
hows that??


----------



## Guest127 (2 Feb 2007)

my woman paid just over €200 today to service her ( lawnmower with a roof) daewoo matiz. at a daewoo dealership.( also a nissan dealership) the actual labour charge was €120 (before vat) easy and relatively cheap lesson for cu on this one. avoild nissan and daewoo like the plague. if they are charging €120 for two hours labour ( max) what profits have they on other items ie cars themselves? almera off my list permenently after today.
I can get a full service on a 5 year old corolla at a toyota garage ( Marrons in Castleblayney) for around €150. and the last time this included a new number plate, new wipers, and the usual oil change, filter etc etc.


----------



## Johnny1 (2 Feb 2007)

Rebelette said:


> As far as I know it includes an oil and filter change (oil included), brake pads etcc. Will try and get more info


 To change the oil and filter yourself would cost €25 approx if you only buy five litres of oil and filter. Theres no way that they will change the brake pads as well for €69. The €69 is to draw the customers when they get them see how much they will charge.


----------



## Johnny1 (2 Feb 2007)

endao said:


> i paid 120 euro for a set of sparkplugs
> hows that??


They must have seen you coming, it isn't rocket science to change them yourself.


----------



## Guest125 (4 Feb 2007)

Alfa twin-spark I presume? A plug set on one of those machines usually requires open wallet surgery!!


----------



## tosullivan (4 Feb 2007)

caff said:


> Alfa twin-spark I presume? A plug set on one of those machines usually requires open wallet surgery!!


you wouldn't get the plugs for that....
the dealers here charge just over €300 for the 8 plugs but I managed to get the set for about €110 from UK


----------



## Guest127 (8 Feb 2007)

got a full service on a corolla in a toyota dealer yesterday ( marrons castleblayney) usual oil, filter, air filter, new wiper blades ( one small one big) windscreen washer and oil disposal charge. also washed the car. labour was €90 and the total for cost of the service was €187. the milages was 60,000 and the garage said that as there is no timing belt on a corolla they would just have a look at the timing chain but that neither it nor the brakes should need replacing at that mileage. and neither did.
makes the daewoo service outragous so I rang the daewoo/nissan/chevrolet dealer today and enquired about their rate per hour. €60. lesson learned by me anyway. I won't ever consider changing to any of the above brands at any time in the future. if they are charging €60 for labour per hour they obviously have absolutely no regard for their customers. mrs cu unfortunately learned the lesson the hard way.


----------



## Carpenter (8 Feb 2007)

I paid €120 for first service on a 06 Astra last month: oil and filter change, top up fluids, screen wash, rotate tyres, visual check of all important items (as per handbook), new number plate and lubrication of gearchange linkage etc.  I know this simple service could be done for less than €50 if you had the wherewithall, but this is something I'd happily leave to a garage- plus you want the warranty book stamped.  I thought this was reasonable enough.  AFAIK €60 per hour is the standard hourly labour rate for a garage these days.....


----------



## A_b (8 Feb 2007)

know someone who used the ballincollig one. Found them really good. 100 euro or so I think (incl vat)


----------



## zag (8 Feb 2007)

Carpenter - you paid someone to rotate the tyres ?  Sure, don't they be doin' that themselves when you drive the car ?  Like . . . the wheels on the car go round and round, round and round . . . 

z


----------



## Guest127 (9 Feb 2007)

carpenter: you paid €120 for the service. she was charged €120 for the labour. for a lawnmower. the most an oil change/ plugs change/air filter change on a daewoo matic would take is one hour. tops.  and when you mention it - the front number plate could have done with changing as its splitting. not that a mechanic would have the time to notice it with only 2 hours allocated to the job. and another item I forget about. her front seat stopped going back and forward last year. snapped cable. so guess what? I had to buy a new one today. they didn't even change that. one garage to be avoided in future anyway.


----------



## calin74 (10 Feb 2007)

tosullivan said:


> who's doing the work? Johnny Regan?


 

ha ha don't be silly. Isnt he selling balloons in Patrick St now!?


----------



## Smc (19 Feb 2007)

Autofast in Ballincollig (next to Shell garage) serviced my car for €89 last month.  I dropped it in, two guys went to work on the car straight away.  I went for a sandwich and it was ready for me when I returned about 30 minutes later.  At €89 I reckon I got great value and didn't lose the car for the day.  It just goes to show how normal mechanics wrip the customer off.


----------



## Ciadan (19 Feb 2007)

I actually posted this on the other thread before I came across this one, but here's my 2c worth...

_It's next to the Shell Garage on the Main Street (opp Aldi). I recently brought my car in there - didn't need an appointment. I was able to call in before collecting the kids from school and the job was finished in about 15 or 20 minutes. €89 well spent as far as I was concerned - and it was great that I didn't have to be without my car for the day! They had a nice warm waiting room too (it was lashing rain the same day_).


----------



## shankly (13 Mar 2007)

Can someone tell me where exactly this place is in Ballincollig. Seems worth a try for that price (I think my last service came to about €400).


----------



## Rebelette (13 Mar 2007)

It's right next to the Shell garage, near the start of the village - across the road from the new Aldi (also the entrance to Ballincollig GAA).


----------



## shankly (14 Mar 2007)

Sorry, not familiar with B'collig. When you say the start of the village, do you mean on the city side or the Macroom side?


----------



## Rebelette (14 Mar 2007)

shankly said:


> Sorry, not familiar with B'collig. When you say the start of the village, do you mean on the city side or the Macroom side?


Sorry - the city side. So as you come in the city side, about a mile up the road, the shell garage is on your left hand side


----------



## shankly (14 Mar 2007)

Nice one, thanks. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## shankly (7 Jun 2007)

Got my car serviced here over a month ago. Was done while I waited (didn't need to book). No probs since. Got a couple of bulbs and wiper blades as well as their normal service (oil and filter, etc). As far as I remember it was just over a hundred euro inc VAT and labour. Can't argue with that. I think it's an american guy who runs it. Will be using them again.


----------



## Jock04 (8 Jun 2007)

Arnold Clark garage chain in Scotland used to - maybe still does- run a similarly priced offer.
For your dosh, you basically got an oil & filter change, brakes checked (not replaced) and various fluid levels checked (but not topped up for free, except washer fluid).

There may have been the odd occasion when the mechanic would point out something more expensive which needed repairing/replacing , but in general it was a cheap oil change & quick check-over. 

Nice to see similar value here.


----------

